# Hunting Tattoos



## jimmyo17 (Jun 7, 2011)

im sure many have posted this but i was wondering if any of you had some hunting tattoos you would like to share i have a few ideas for a couple i wanna get first one on my arm 2 bucks in a grass field with a hunter knealed down with his bow at full draw second is a full back tatoo of 3-5 of my hunting dogs sitting there with a field and woods behind them with a few pheasant flying some rabbits running you get the idea im gunna get the first one done soon as i get the money unless anyone has a better idea lol


----------



## HUBBHUNTER (Aug 8, 2007)

You want a better idea? Don't get a tattoo.:lol:


----------



## Got_2_fish (Jan 12, 2010)

Sounds like cool tattooes keep us posted on the progress, I have a g loomis fish tattooed on my left pec. Oh and deffinately get a tattoo

_OutdoorHub Mobile, the information engine of the outdoors_


----------



## jimmyo17 (Jun 7, 2011)

HUBBHUNTER said:


> You want a better idea? Don't get a tattoo.:lol:


 im good


----------



## bigrackmack (Aug 10, 2004)

Watch a couple episodes of Cops you can get some ideas from there


----------



## jimmyo17 (Jun 7, 2011)

heres my dads the first one is of my grandpa with a 11 pound walleye and the second is a buck with an arrow in its mouth he swears he shot a buck in the neck it ran 50 yards stoped and grabbed the arrow with his mouth and pulled it out thats why he got the tatoo

i cant get the pictures to come up but heres the links
http://s1194.photobucket.com/albums...63/jimmyo17/?action=view&current=tatoo003.jpg



http://s1194.photobucket.com/albums...63/jimmyo17/?action=view&current=tatoo002.jpg


----------



## Firefighter (Feb 14, 2007)

Here's one for you:


----------



## jimmyo17 (Jun 7, 2011)

bigrackmack said:


> Watch a couple episodes of Cops you can get some ideas from there


 just because people have tattoos doesnt make them bad people im not going out and getting skulls smoking joints tattooed on me so dont think your better


----------



## jimmyo17 (Jun 7, 2011)

Firefighter said:


> Here's one for you:


haha


----------



## outdoorhuntingproducts (Jun 13, 2011)

My husband has 31 of them i have 8. Tattoos are very addictive we always start with one..lol


----------



## kritterkiller (Nov 6, 2007)

Got this on my lower left leg a few years ago.


----------



## Petronius (Oct 13, 2010)

Firefighter said:


> Here's one for you:


I like that. "JUGE".


----------



## Petronius (Oct 13, 2010)

outdoorhuntingproducts said:


> My husband has 31 of them i have 8. Tattoos are very addictive we always start with one..lol


I'm not a fan of tattoos. I have a tendency to "JUGE" people that like to cover themselves with expensive ink, especially where it's going to show. Most tattoos i've seen look like crap.


----------



## buckwiz (Aug 14, 2007)

Firefighter said:


> Here's one for you:


OH NOOOO not good


----------



## 00Buckshot69 (Dec 30, 2007)

Here is a bit of advice I got from a artist that did most of my tattoos.

*Good tattoos are not cheap!!*
*Cheap tattoos are not good!!*

Be sure you do some research on your tattoo artist before you turn him loose with a needle full of ink!!
Bucky


----------



## jimmyo17 (Jun 7, 2011)

00Buckshot69 said:


> Here is a bit of advice I got from a artist that did most of my tattoos.
> 
> *Good tattoos are not cheap!!*
> *Cheap tattoos are not good!!*
> ...


 i will im gunna go with art bone he did my dads tattoo of my grandpa its not all the way finished but it looks good i think


----------



## sbooy42 (Mar 6, 2007)

I agree with buckshot.. dont go cheap.


----------



## outdoorhuntingproducts (Jun 13, 2011)

Dont know where your at. Best tattoo artist in our area is Johnny Detroit at Cherokee Creek Tattoo he is very known for portrait tattoos his website is www.cherokeecreektattoo.com


----------



## QDMAMAN (Dec 8, 2004)

> Got_2_fish said:
> 
> 
> > Oh and deffinately get a tattoo
> ...


I say "to each his own!"...just make sure your tat artist can spell!


----------



## QDMAMAN (Dec 8, 2004)

...or at least has SOME artistic ability!


----------

